# 3 SA resorts.



## raffal (Nov 23, 2005)

I am looking to buy SA timeshare.I think about 1 or 2 bdr. Can you tell me which out of those 3 is "the best"? :
Strand Pavilion
The Peninsula
The Place on the Bay
What about trading power and levies.
Can you recommend a broker?
Rafal
Las Vegas


----------



## grest (Nov 23, 2005)

We own at The Place on the Bay and Strand Pavilion.  Both trade well, but POB's maintenance fees are higher...I prefer Strand Pavilion.
Connie


----------



## gravedee (Nov 23, 2005)

raffal said:
			
		

> I am looking to buy SA timeshare.I think about 1 or 2 bdr. Can you tell me which out of those 3 is "the best"? :
> Strand Pavilion
> The Peninsula
> The Place on the Bay
> ...



I am very happy with the trading power of my Strand week.  I have a 2 bedroom week 27 in the peak school holiday season.  Levies for 2007 were about R2600 or so.  My boss has a 1 bedroom San Clemente Inn and he had a July week in his account.  My Strand week and his San Clemente Inn week were trading identically with exception to the VEP filter which is applied to my Strand week because it is a GC.  As an example, I nabbed a non bulk-banked 2 bedroom Kona Coast Resort week in Sept 07 with my 07 Strand week.  Kona Coast is a resort that I never saw pre BS.  Now that RCI SA is integrated into RCI US, trading power is much more fair.  My 2 bedroom GC week near Capetown on the beach in peak season should be able to pull a top HI 2 bedroom week in Sept., and that's exactly what I found.  We SA owners probably need to organize a trade test so that we can determine the nuances of SA trade power.


----------



## michelle (Nov 29, 2005)

grest said:
			
		

> We own at The Place on the Bay and Strand Pavilion.  Both trade well, but POB's maintenance fees are higher...I prefer Strand Pavilion.
> Connie



We are in exactly the same situation, and I also much prefer Strand! It is also much easier to sort out issues with them (I had quite a few issues with POB which were totally avoidable if they did their job right,  and difficult to sort out) and Strand will even give you a few days grace if you miss the discount levy payment date.

If you ever want to visit SA, though, POB and Peninsula are in better locations. Not sure about the current situation, but a year or so ago, Peninsula won the award for best t/s resort in SA.

Broker recommendation: Cape Escape ( http://www.capeescape.co.za/ ) - go to Buying Timeshare and check out their listings.


----------



## Churchill (Dec 7, 2005)

It is clearly a subjective choice as to which is 'the best'. We visited both TPOB and Strand Pavilion in September and much preferred TPOB.


----------



## michelle (Dec 7, 2005)

Churchill said:
			
		

> It is clearly a subjective choice as to which is 'the best'. We visited both TPOB and Strand Pavilion in September and much preferred TPOB.




Good point! "The best" of what?? To use, I agree, TPOB is fantastic and in the best location of the 3, (Strand is in the worst location of the 3), to trade, I think they might all be similar (but we havent done a proper test yet), to pay levies, Strand is easier to deal with than TPOB. Levies for TpOB is much higher than Strand (I dont know about levies for Peninsula). But this is my opinion...


----------

